# Flower Photo



## PhilGarber (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey all,

This is my best photograph. Please rate it on a scale of 1/10 (1 being worst). Also, should I do some retouching to remove the dust specs? Please tell me what I did right along with what I did wrong.

Thanks,

Phil,


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## sertac (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm looking your Bubble 
www.sps-bronze.com


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks man! What'dya think? Neat site, right?


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 1, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 4, 2008)

Following the tracker thread links.

Pretty cool man!  I like it!


----------



## Alpha (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd give it a 2.

Starting @10:
-5 points because it's mostly just another photo of a flower.
-3 points because the lack of fine detail isn't working for me.
-2 points for the stock composition.
+1 point because it's in focus.
+1 point because it's kind of interesting-looking.


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Bifurcator! I thought the Tracker Thread was a good idea! Thanks too Alpha! All feedback, good and constructive always helps!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

the resolution is pretty low, so if its sharp i cant experience it properly.. Compositionally i give it a 4


----------



## Rere (Oct 5, 2008)

Let's see.... I'll give it a 6. There are some blown highlights. But it has a modern, almost abstract, feel to it. I could see it enlarged a lot and hanging on a wall with modern decor.


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 5, 2008)

Rere said:


> Let's see.... I'll give it a 6. There are some blown highlights. But it has a modern, almost abstract, feel to it. I could see it enlarged a lot and hanging on a wall with modern decor.



Thanks man! It is:mrgreen:! (on my wall)


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Oct 5, 2008)

I REALLY like this photo. I love how abstract it feels. I'd give it a solid 8. I mean, yeah, it is somewhat cliche, but it's different enough that it's still interesting. Plus, the B&W gives it a very dramatic feel.


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Oct 5, 2008)

I just checked out your Bubblesite and your photos are really good. You definitely have a good eye. I love your picture entitled "The Black White of the Fire" so much. I'd buy a print if I wasn't jobless.


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Jpk! It's really nice seeing someone that REALLY appreciates my work! Btw, I was looking at your site and I REALLY like your photos! I presume your using Photoshop?


----------



## myopia (Oct 5, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> I presume your using Photoshop?



That's not necessarily a nice thing to say to a photographer....


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Oct 6, 2008)

myopia said:


> That's not necessarily a nice thing to say to a photographer....



I don't see anything wrong with it. And yes, I am using Photoshop. Lots of my photography wouldn't be what it is without it... I'm going to be honest, I feel like I'm more of a graphic designer than a photographer, but I still enjoy the act of taking photos, thus why I joined the forums.


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 6, 2008)

> xxx_jpk_xxx;1399693]I don't see anything wrong with it. And yes, I am using Photoshop. Lots of my photography wouldn't be what it is without it... I'm going to be honest, I feel like I'm more of a graphic designer than a photographer, but I still enjoy the act of taking photos, thus why I joined the forums.



Yeah man! That's exactly how I feel!


----------

